# Broke my tib/ fib (Lower leg) last year, and my leg is still painful sometimes



## Refractor99 (Jan 29, 2017)

What can I do to help this?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ibprophen and ride moar, I've had various soft tissue injuries that have nagged into the next season...but eventually went away. Ride but preserve yourself to ride another day.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What kind of repair was done? How long ago was injury? Last year was 2 months ago..... 

That injury probably took 3 months to heel, 6 weeks immobile(non or minimal weight bearing in a cast/splint) usually. Typically if you are doing proper rehab it takes 3x the amount of time to gain all that was lost being immobilized. 

You are looking at 9-12 months for full recovery IF you're doing everything right. 

With a tibial nail you shave a little time off of it. If its plates and screws its longer. If the bone was exploded vs a clean break even longer....


----------

